# WHFB. and other stuff



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

*nearly home* a&b version
A








B










*hunter hunted?*









*goblin spys*


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

hunter hunted has a definate feel of alan lee to it. who do you use as inspiration if anyone?


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

Discount Wargames said:


> hunter hunted has a definate feel of alan lee to it. who do you use as inspiration if anyone?



i don't know of alan lee?,i'll need to look him up on the www :grin:

well paul bonner and bob ross are my heros :king:


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

*veiw of new city from old city *:wink:


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

> hunter hunted has a definate feel of alan lee to it


checked him out D.W. he's a fantastic artist/illistrator




the other stuff :biggrin:

*my wall painting*


i origanally painted two 40k merc on the wall but the wife didn't like it and my nieboughs said it scared the kids when they looked out the window in the morning :cray:.......:shok:......so











*mickey*

snow mickey i made on ho;iday in finland -27 ish'..for scale the ears were made from water frozen in big dinner plates :biggrin:


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

chaos lord
*nymrod*















*ent* ?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Again - really excellent stuff.

Tried PMing you about these, apparently your PM box is full... maybe I'll try emailing.

:applauding while typing cyclops:


----------

